# Art inspired by Prospero Burns *satire*



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

For those of you who read Propero Burns by Dan Abnett, you will recall the phrase 'Wet Leopard ...", the most common was snarl. So after reading that an image popped in my head which I explained to our own, twisted mindfuck, Serpion5 who created this piece for me:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah, so it`s been done then. :grin:

...

..wait, what did you call me? :read:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nothing...:biggrin::spiteful:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

You mean you actually saw SW in any other way than this before?

Strange. I either saw them as this, or as Gotrek (or Gimli, if that suits you more) in power armour. Drinking beer. Oafish. Boring. Crums of food in beard. Growl. Chop chop.

Unrefined


----------



## Despoiler187 (Dec 11, 2012)

AW! but Space wolves are awesome! I play a Rune priest in Deathwatch and I have never had more fun in a RP game! mostly because I can be oafish, drunk, and have crumbs of food in my beard....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Baltar said:


> Drinking beer. Oafish. Crums of food in beard.


Leave me out of this!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahhh I got some soooo much shit from Bolter and Chain sword for this. So worth it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Ahhh I got some soooo much shit from Bolter and Chain sword for this. So worth it.


Oh, them...... :laugh:

I came here from that there forum


----------

